# my gourami seems bloated



## kmb55 (Mar 15, 2013)

Help! my dwarf gourami seems to be very bloated. All water chemistry is fine, I'm not sure what to do or if it is even a problem. Hope the pictures help. Thanks!


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Try feeding him some peas. It may help if it is bloat. What I do d put a few peas in a small bowl with water, microwave for 45 seconds or so then transfer the peas into another bowl that has ice water in it , then after couple of minutes take the shell off the peas ,smash it a little and feed the fish. Peas are a natural laxative for fish. It helps with constipation and bloat.

How much are you feeding? You may also want to cut back or better yet after trying the peas maybe go a couple days of not feeding to see if any improvements are made in the fish.


----------



## kmb55 (Mar 15, 2013)

Is there a chance that it is pregnant? Im not really sure if its a female or a male.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

looks like bloat to me instead of being preggo, the cause is a poor diet and not enough fiber and too much protein (taking a guess that the protien was the cause) look inot foods with spirilina in them its a highly digestive ingredent that even us humans use. i would swith to a food that has that in it for the long run to avoid bloat from occuring again as it can turn very ugly very fast so its best to just prevent it from happening again. do you feed flakes or pellets? some pelletes will swell in their stomach also causing bloat, in which cause i would reccomend switiching foods.


----------

